
Haskell performance profiling with ghc-events-analyze - lelf
http://www.well-typed.com/blog/86/
======
carterschonwald
I've used ghc-events-analyze to debug production multi threaded software, and
even have a wee patch or so in it. (Mostly for things like "why is my map
reduce ish compilation not substantially faster on a 40 core computation vs a
20 core one").

It's a really great tool for seeing all the various events in a programs
execution! That said, when processing event logs that are >=50mb (which can
happen pretty easily), it's currently a bit memory hungry. Though that's
something that should be easy to fix once I (or you dear reader) decide to
have a go at fixing it. Also Edsko, the author, is a super nice guy and a very
responsive maintainer.

